# Snowmageddon 2012



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowmageddon 2012... 8" or more possible snowfall here in Northwest Ohio. They say this will be the biggest snowfall we have experienced in over a year.

I think I need to hit the grocery store early, pick up about 4 gallons of milk, 8 loaves of bread and, oh ya, fill the car up with gas. 

Did I forget anything?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

KaGee said:


> Snowmageddon 2012... 8" or more possible snowfall here in Northwest Ohio. They say this will be the biggest snowfall we have experienced in over a year.
> 
> I think I need to hit the grocery store early, pick up about 4 gallons of milk, 8 loaves of bread and, oh ya, fill the car up with gas.
> 
> Did I forget anything?


BEER! lots n lots of BEER!!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Doritos.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

There are blizzard warnings in some counties. It's probably going to get ugly where there is ice and wind. It sucks, but some people are probably going to lose power in this weather.

What happened to the proposal to give names to winter storms like they do to hurricanes?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

No worries happens here all the time least used to get a foot next day it's fine go fishin 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Snowmageddon 2012... 8" or more possible snowfall here in Northwest Ohio. They say this will be the biggest snowfall we have experienced in over a year.
> 
> I think I need to hit the grocery store early, pick up about 4 gallons of milk, 8 loaves of bread and, oh ya, fill the car up with gas.
> 
> Did I forget anything?


 Batteries


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I brought the snow shovel to work. Might have to dig a semi out of a parking spot.


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

They have started naming them... this one is called Euclid 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## asayers (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm already at work this morning in downtown Columbus. Left about 1/2 hour early to beat the weather and traffic. The drive in was fairly uneventful but the snow was starting to come down some up around the outerbelt where I live. The drive home this afternoon could be quite interesting.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Its started here in Hamilton. 

This is at around 5:15am, about 20 mins after it started.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

A little more dry firewood, a good book and hunker down.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

hahaha they always make it sound worse than it really is. They have already downgraded the forecast to 4-6 inches.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> hahaha they always make it sound worse than it really is. They have already downgraded the forecast to 4-6 inches.


Every weather front coming through nowadays is the end of the world if you listen to the news. 20-30 years ago when I was growing up, this would be just another snowstorm. No big deal. I still went to work this morning without my coat as usual.

Who's going fishing?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

We live about 30 miles south of Cincy in NKY. Little if any snow is predicted for us. It is raining cats and dogs here. My Old Lady is in full panic mode anyway. She starts work at 11am and has already called in! I've been making fun of her and she is pissed! She has only missed about 10 days work in 34 years at the same place, and all of them have been because of the fear of snow! I drive 40 miles to work and have never missed a day because of snow! I drive a Z71 4x4 and eat this crap for breakfast! hahaha!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I grew up outside cleveland.(Strongsville) We certainly got our fair share of snow. (nothing like the east side though) I moved down to Columbus in the late 70's. The one thing I remember, my first winter in columbus, was that, there was two inchs of snow and Columbus was shut down. I couldnt believe it. I remember zooming on the highways passing people who were doing thirty. I was like are "You Kidding?" School was out, business were shutting down... I was just amazed.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh NO! Not SNOW! In the MIDWEST! 

Maybe the Mayans were right...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a little song I've been humming to myself all morning as this snowmeggedon is starting...


Oh, the weather outside is frightful, but inside, it's so delightful,
Cause the inlaws are gone till next year, so let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!!

Let's just say, it was a looooong weekend...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

SMH... filled up the snowblower with fresh gas to get prepared and the bugger won't start.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Snowfall is picking up here in Brecksville. Parking lot is covered and empty here at work. I might go out there and do some donuts in the little civic.

Why anyone would waste vacation days this week is beyond me.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

We are getting hammered in Troy.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Every weather front coming through nowadays is the end of the world if you listen to the news. 20-30 years ago when I was growing up, this would be just another snowstorm. No big deal. I still went to work this morning without my coat as usual.
> 
> Who's going fishing?


..+ 1 on that! I know a few inches makes the roads a little crazy..but anymore it seems like every school in sw ohio shuts down if we get only 1"of snow!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Coming down real good in Delaware.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm off this week on vacation, but my friends at work just notified me that our executive director is closing the doors at 1:30 due to bad weather...downtown Columbus.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

SHP just closed down the turnpike to all "high profile vehicles".


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Ramen Noodles!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

jlami said:


> Coming down real good in Delaware.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Coming down pretty good in the Kent area (Brady lake)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

KaGee said:


> SMH... filled up the snowblower with fresh gas to get prepared and the bugger won't start.


Have spark?  Mine is ready to go!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

KaGee said:


> SMH... filled up the snowblower with fresh gas to get prepared and the bugger won't start.


Don't feel bad, I'm waiting on a belt... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Have spark?  Mine is ready to go!


Don't know yet. Have to take the shroud off to get at the spark plug. 
I'll wait until after the snow to mess with it. Meantime I put some Sea Foam in the tank and turned the motor over enough to draw some into the carb. 

Ran perfect when put up.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

After hiking my daily 6.5 miles today i decided to double up and do 13 miles in it. Took almost 4 hours but what else is there to do in this crap? I was gonna go fishing but i just don't see any possible way today. Im counting the days till springtime lunkers!


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I knew I should have moved the snow blower from the back shed to the garage. I hope it starts so I don't have to push it through the snow. I only used it once last season, but the one time was a big one.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

ol lady ran her truck in to a deep ditch, left work early came and got her, and yanked it out were all good here! i feel like less of a man without my 4x4... i can make some cash with that thing! i tell em $25 you hook i pull, vets get a free tug..when in reality ill take whatever they wanna give me as long as they seam pretty cool. if im going somewhere ill usually pull for free if im there and its easy.

however the ol lady called her road side assistance, and they said due to the bad weather please call back tomorrow. what a bunch of turds... atleast pick up and give someone a time!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah I've got the plow mounted on the truck...but like KaGee I'll just wait till its done snow'n & blow'n. The next 2 days look ok.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

ranger373v said:


> however the ol lady called her road side assistance, and they said due to the bad weather please call back tomorrow. what a bunch of turds... atleast pick up and give someone a time!


That's why we dropped AAA. They wouldn't pull my car up a hill (I was stuck halfway up the hill and couldn't for forward or reverse). Their excuse "well if you're on the road, you aren't stuck. We can only pull you 100ft to dry pavement". There was about 6-7" of snow on the ground.....DRY pavement? Riiiight. Thankfully a guy walking his dog helped me out. Didn't have any choice but to be out in the snow.......patients can't take care of themselves. 

Glad I got my girlfriend a Jeep Liberty. New tires + 4x4 = what snow?

Now my 93 F-150, I've never driven it in deep snow. Sort of scared to drive it tomorrow.....it's only 2WD.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

RedJada said:


> Coming down pretty good in the Kent area (Brady lake)


 Just shoveled 6" from the back patio/walkway. Realized probably not a good idea to take the 2wd truck to work in the morning. Looks like it will be the front wheel drive for the quest to work. Problem is, it needs new wipers and its sitting in the drive, truck is in the garage. The car is shoveled and warming up. Good thing auto zone is not far. Well be parking the truck in the drive tonight, car in garage.

On a side note, snow fall as tapered off a bit. So better get while the getting is good.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Still raining and a balmy 42 in the Portsmouth area , snow? What snow!!!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> SMH... filled up the snowblower with fresh gas to get prepared and the bugger won't start


Pull plug...spray ether...replace plug...FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!!!!!!

She'll run....just needs a little bump to blow that booger out...

LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just cleaned almost a foot off the deck and its still coming down..


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Burks said:


> That's why we dropped AAA. They wouldn't pull my car up a hill (I was stuck halfway up the hill and couldn't for forward or reverse). Their excuse "well if you're on the road, you aren't stuck. We can only pull you 100ft to dry pavement". There was about 6-7" of snow on the ground.....DRY pavement? Riiiight. Thankfully a guy walking his dog helped me out. Didn't have any choice but to be out in the snow.......patients can't take care of themselves.
> 
> Glad I got my girlfriend a Jeep Liberty. New tires + 4x4 = what snow?
> 
> Now my 93 F-150, I've never driven it in deep snow. Sort of scared to drive it tomorrow.....it's only 2WD.


My 1wheel peel 01 ram yanked her out. Motored me home from work n up a hill. Now im takeing her to xenia to work. Good tires truck weigjs 6500 lb but i got weigjt in it....rollin fine


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Whewww Hooo! After a year of waiting, used the snow blower for the first time. Wasnt really necessary, as I only had maybe an inch of snow on top of inch of slush. But, as I told my neighbor when he asked why I was bothering..."Because I have one!"


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Crisis averted. Got the blower started. Bring it on Mother Nature!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Shoveled again at 4 more inches, Had an little issue. Face facing north, left foot facing south and all kinds of funny sounds coming from that knee. 3 hours in the ER. Work is really going to be a pain tomorrow... Luck of the draw I guess. At least the wife can rest her hands now, she hates driving in this mess. Gota love her though. Stay safe everyone.

P.S. They had Chanel 19 on at the ER, I think the end is coming soon.......


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Ouch!

NWS just downgraded us to "winter weather advisory". Another inch, maybe.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

It was a made house coming back from the Honda plant on 33,(Marysville) after they made us all leave due to the weather ....then I got home and got the atv out with the plow and did a lot of elderly neighbors driveways and the whole street ....a real heavy snow in Columbus with real wet underneath almost ice


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

It wasnt too awful out there. I went from Bedford to massillon in about a hour and a half. I think I got lucky though with little traffic. I kept my escape in 3rd and stayed at around 40 most of the time. It felt kinda erie at times when there is nobody around and the tire tracks on the road disappear. But got home in one piece. Sometimes I think what makes this weather bad is the people who don't know how to drive in it.

Promag


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Ouch!
> 
> NWS just downgraded us to "winter weather advisory". Another inch, maybe.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am tired of the doomsday cries everytime the snow flies. Here in northern ohio we get snow. Big deal. Two days ago noaa had a blizzard warning for my area and it appeared as if we were in the heart of it. High winds never came and neither did 12 inches of snow. I am going to start doing the same thing as in the summer when they blow the erie forecast every day. I will just look outside to see how the weather is. I need a job where i can be right or wrong half the time and still have a job.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Ran into columbus and got a new belt for the snowblower... Guess I'll have two now. Think I need new paddles too, it just wasn't throwing the way I want it to. And to top it off I ran out of gas with one strip left. To hell with it, I have a truck!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I only clear one side of the drive way,so the wife's Mini can chug into garage. my escape just eases up no hassle. wife hit a chunk of ice and blew out a tire.I keep telling Her not to drive in curb lane if you don't have to! Duh!I forgot. most people plow there drive way out and next to the curb.Township newsletter stated that's against the rules,But they sure have no problems plowing your driveway 3 or 4ft high


----------



## browns_jr88 (Aug 5, 2008)

4.5 inches here in southwest side of Columbus... better than the 6 to 12 they were calling for when the storm first came in.... and KaGee... u forgot to get Bologna and Cheese and Pepsi to go along with ur Bread and milk..


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oooooohhhhh some snowmageddon  3.5 inches even though the local news stations were calling for anywhere between 4-8 inches. Grocery stores where packed yesterday morning, I'm used to 10 minute waits in the cashier line before Christmas not after or at grocery stores no less lol. People were buying cart loads of water and milk among other things. At least it does look pretty outside instead of mud.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

People freak out... i had to work. Ol lady hit a ditch. And my truck still needs a distributor gear put in lol... gonna go out clean off truck n pull it in the geated garage


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

browns_jr88 said:


> 4.5 inches here in southwest side of Columbus... better than the 6 to 12 they were calling for when the storm first came in.... and KaGee... u forgot to get Bologna and Cheese and Pepsi to go along with ur Bread and milk..


Ha! That I had. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

spikeg79 said:


> Oooooohhhhh some snowmageddon  3.5 inches even though the local news stations were calling for anywhere between 4-8 inches. Grocery stores where packed yesterday morning, I'm used to 10 minute waits in the cashier line before Christmas not after or at grocery stores no less lol. People were buying cart loads of water and milk among other things. At least it does look pretty outside instead of mud.


Depends on where you are, the transition from sleet to all snow happened in a small band along I-71. The weather office in Wilmington did a pretty good job with the storm. Why people listen to the local tv news still boggles my mind. Maybe I just prefer to read about the weather because I am a geek. 

Prelim. Snowfall Map Not sure how long that link will work, it should show a map of the area.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I drove from the inlaws' in Cleveland to my home in Cincinnati yesterday... That was a fun trip, let me tell you! Driving 30 MPH on slick slushy I-71 all the way from Cleveland to just south of Columbus, where I was actually happy to be driving through rain/slush instead. Made a normally 3 1/2 hr trip take 6 hrs. I wouldn't have made the trip if I didn't have to work today. We saw a lot of cars off the road and in ditches, but luckily we made it safe and didn't see any accidents actually happen.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

From the perspective of a long time snow belt resident, this snow fall probably hits somewhere around a 3. 10 being a bad one. Not even remotely close to a memorable storm.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Bring on the next one!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm with you Steve... More snow and some really low temps! Got the snow blower going and the auger waiting.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Forgive my chimming in here fellas, but this was a "light dusting" compared to "THE BLIZZARD" of `77-78. Now THAT was "snowmaggedden"...8 solid DAYS of non- stop rain, then slush, followed immediately by a 30 degree temperature drop with 40- 50+ mph winds and snow by the semi- load full a minute. In Clark County if it wasn`t a raised 4X4 or a smowmobile or skis it wasn`t moving. I-70 was shut down the evening of the 2cnd day after ODOT simply couldn`t keep even 1 lane on each side open and had more than 1/2 the county`s trucks stuck or broke down and perhaps wisely retreated and awaited better weather...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Forgive my chimming in here fellas, but this was a "light dusting" compared to "THE BLIZZARD" of `77-78. Now THAT was "snowmaggedden"...8 solid DAYS of non- stop rain, then slush, followed immediately by a 30 degree temperature drop with 40- 50+ mph winds and erhaps wisely retreated and awaited better weather...


Oh yea brother...That there was storm of memories. I was at The Ohio State at the time. They closed down the campus, and we partied like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Every weather front coming through nowadays is the end of the world if you listen to the news. 20-30 years ago when I was growing up, this would be just another snowstorm. No big deal. I still went to work this morning without my coat as usual.
> 
> Who's going fishing?


Yeah. You gotta wonder about the weather folk these days. Global Warming is bad, but it seems that snow falling where and when it's supposed to is even worse! I think it boils down to the urban vs rural outlook on life. A quote from one of my favorite authors, John Gierach, goes right to this point.

It's hard not to overhear snatches of conversation in a place like this, and I'm always struck by a certain sensible outlook I've come to miss here in the People's Republic of Boulder County, Colorado, which is a hell of a lot less rural than it was when I moved here almost thirty years ago.

(I don't mean that Colorado has gone completely to hell, it's just that there are a few too many people around now who moved out west so they could live on a dirt road, only to spend all their time bitching about the dust.)

You see, urban folk somehow assume that things are supposed to go perfectly for them at all times: schedules must be met, expectations must be fulfilled, comfort must be maintained. Consequently, they're aggravated beyond all reason by any little mistake or delay. But rural people understand that life is basically a dangerous, unmanageable mess, so when things go wrong, their suspicions are confirmed and it's just a blessing no one was killed. When things occasionally go right, they're delighted. Whatever happens, they have a comfortable grasp on reality, not to mention an ironclad work ethic.

John Gierach
"Standing in a River Waving a Stick"


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

There's nothing preventing another storm like that, or maybe the 1913 or 1959 floods. Every year is like a roll of the dice.

Some people hear of a 100-year storm (like on maps of 100-year floodplains) and they think that a storm like that will happen every 100 years or so. It really means that on any given year, there's a 1% chance that such a storm will happen, so they could happen on any year. 

Maybe I should just shut up and be careful what I wish for, 2013 will be 100 years since 1913...

Put "cosby noah" into youtube and take the long version. I was recently reading some Old Testament material, and Cosby's version is surprisingly close to the original.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

KaGee said:


> Don't know yet. Have to take the shroud off to get at the spark plug.
> I'll wait until after the snow to mess with it. Meantime I put some Sea Foam in the tank and turned the motor over enough to draw some into the carb.
> 
> Ran perfect when put up.


I spoke too soon! Went to start mine up yesterday and NADA! Would start but not run under load. Ended up shearing the flywheel key while I was at it. So I figured I hadn't done a good enough job cleaning the carb when I bought it not running at all last month. Took the carb off again and cleaned really well with cab cleaner, tiny diameter wire to pole into all little holes and compressed air this time. New flywheel key and carb back on and and she purring like a kitten. Nice old ariens 2 stage with tecumseh 5hp. 
Lets see, in about a month and a half I've done quite a bit to this thing.
New coil(I think my coil was fine, the timing and points were new but totally jacked)
New flywheel
New points/condenser
Complete retiming
Oil change
Cleaned carb twice
New gas
Ran great! Did the neighbors walk as well


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bonecrusher said:


> Bring on the next one!


Ya!!! I'm ready. Gonna try some ice fishin this year as well. Old lady spun out in the jeep this morning though! Side street going slow so nothing was harmed. She figured out the 4wd shortly after. Apparently she's much better backing the boat in at the ramp than taking a snowy corner!


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> I drove from the inlaws' in Cleveland to my home in Cincinnati yesterday... That was a fun trip, let me tell you! Driving 30 MPH on slick slushy I-71 all the way from Cleveland to just south of Columbus, where I was actually happy to be driving through rain/slush instead. Made a normally 3 1/2 hr trip take 6 hrs. I wouldn't have made the trip if I didn't have to work today. We saw a lot of cars off the road and in ditches, but luckily we made it safe and didn't see any accidents actually happen.


Hey I made the same trip! From Lakewood to Cincy. To all of you people that claim you have nothing to fear in your 4x4, we counted 24 vehicles wrecked on the side of the road on our trip down and 75% of them were 4x4. I personally witnessed several terrible wrecks. Also, to all you people in the north area that claim snow is no big deal, the worst wreck I saw was south of Strongsville by some jackass in his 4x4 truck going way too fast and swerving around around because he thought this snow was no big deal. I bet he changed his mind real fast when he went to change lanes, lost control, rolled, went airborne, and landed on his top. Lesson here is there is no need to act like you are some badass when it snows, slow down and you will improve your odds of getting there safe. That guy no only risked his life but he could have killed himself, myself, and my wife. If you want to screw off on a snowy road (I do it myself all the time) do it when there is no one else around. I don't care if you kill yourself but don't take my family with you because you think snowy roads are "no big deal"...


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

FISH DINNER said:


> Hey I made the same trip! From Lakewood to Cincy. To all of you people that claim you have nothing to fear in your 4x4, we counted 24 vehicles wrecked on the side of the road on our trip down and 75% of them were 4x4. I personally witnessed several terrible wrecks. Also, to all you people in the north area that claim snow is no big deal, the worst wreck I saw was south of Strongsville by some jackass in his 4x4 truck going way too fast and swerving around around because he thought this snow was no big deal. I bet he changed his mind real fast when he went to change lanes, lost control, rolled, went airborne, and landed on his top. Lesson here is there is no need to act like you are some badass when it snows, slow down and you will improve your odds of getting there safe. That guy no only risked his life but he could have killed himself, myself, and my wife. If you want to screw off on a snowy road (I do it myself all the time) do it when there is no one else around. I don't care if you kill yourself but don't take my family with you because you think snowy roads are "no big deal"...


I keep my truck in 2x4 unless its bad... but 4x4 helps you go.... dont help you stop lol. My 2wd dodge made it fine.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Drove down to Oak Ridge Tenn. during that storm of 77/78. 127 cars and trucks off the road between Cleveland and Columbus and another 83 between Columbus and Cincinnati. Took 2 days to do it and spent most of the time with one hand out the window knocking the ice and snow off of the wiper blade. Now that was a storm!!!!
Owned different 4x4's since 73 and the only thing good, ??????, about them is that you can get stuck in more inaccessible places.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Outback = Point and Go.

Outback + slush = messy garage floor...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I found this on-line... photo taken from the "real" Blizzard of 1978


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Skippy said:


> Drove down to Oak Ridge Tenn. during that storm of 77/78. 127 cars and trucks off the road between Cleveland and Columbus and another 83 between Columbus and Cincinnati. Took 2 days to do it and spent most of the time with one hand out the window knocking the ice and snow off of the wiper blade. Now that was a storm!!!!
> Owned different 4x4's since 73 and the only thing good, ??????, about them is that you can get stuck in more inaccessible places.


 I was in the Army in 77-78 at Ft. Knox KY. Drove a 2.5 ton truck during war games in that stuff all winter long. We never had a roof over the cab, ever! It was 20 below at times and we drove in blinding blizzards with the snow and wind blowing in our faces. We slept in 2ft. of snow and our water trailer froze solid. Wrecks were common and several men were seriously injured but we kept on going! The sun didn't shine for 3 months and I thought the misery would never end. Many service personnel suffered frostbite or froze to death that winter across this country. Sure hope we never see weather like that again!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was just out of High School and the Ohio River froze a good ways out. I went ice fishing that year for the first time,swore I'd never do it again and to this day I haven't!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Was a senior in high school. After the snow finally stopped the few remaining plows were clearing the snow off the 2-3" of ice, loosing traction and repeatedly getting stuck in ditches. The County Engineer asked the Army Reserve for M-113 APCs, deploying the 1st with rubber road pads removed and 2 of his remaining plows behind and the next 3 or 4 APCs following. They went straight for the other stranded plows, recovering them, running naked tracks to shatter the ice on the roads. Sounded like constantly breaking glass for miles in the ultra cold air. Thank God for the Reserves and Nat`l Guard...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A little overnite


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I finally got around to getting my atv's plow out from behind the shed the day of the snow only to find my winch switch would let cable out but not back in. I managed to get them both into the garage, put on a $4.29 Autozone toggle switch and was in business. We only ended up with 5 or so inches anyways.....

Had to drive up old 21 due to wrecks on Rt 21 to Independence to pick up the financee' from work - took twice as long but no real issues. Lots of vehicles in ditch/median on 77/21 S on way back, most were SUV's and 4x4 pickups. One yoyo zoomed past us in a SUV yapping on his cell and was stuck in the median a couple of miles further up the road. My '04 Dakota 4x4 barely spun a tire.

I was a freshman at AU in '78. It took me nearly 2 hrs to get from Barberton to Doylestown when I finally heard classes had been cancelled (on my way to an 8 am class). My '71 Dodge Demon with snow tires and a trunkload of weight pushed thru that crap better than the front wheel drives car of today.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

We got more accumulation over night than we got in the "storm". 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

KaGee said:


> We got more accumulation over night than we got in the "storm".
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Here too, about 4"


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Got to use the snow blower twice in one month. Incredible. Kind of funny clearing the gravel part of the driveway. Need to adjust it alittle higher for that.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i was 2 when the blizzard of 78 hit. my dad worked for the city of dayton. my mom and i didnt see him for a week. he bought his 1 st house with that paycheck


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

During the blizzard of '93 I was at my girlfriends house...I drove a Ford and her dad worked at Lordstown and I wasn't allowed to park in their driveway...the snowplow that came by buried my car so deep it took me three hours to dig it out...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

